# Bolivian Rams have paired



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I've been trying to form a pair with my bolivian rams for a couple of months and had no success. So in an attempt to start it I bought some fine sand and a red veined rock (as apparently darker red/brown rocks tend to be an ideal spawning site for rams). So i set it up and made it surrounded by some of my plants to cover it and make it a more secluded area of the tank. 

After a couple of days one of my rams decided to claim it as his area not allowing any fish anywhere near him. But i noticed about 3 days ago he was starting to swim side by side with a female. They are now always swimming around the rock together and hardly leave each others side apart from when one of the other rams tries to approach the area. Im hoping this is a good sign for time to come as long as the pairing fully forms.

Just thought i'd share a couple of pictures of them both as well  (oh and yes i did realise they are not the best quality of photos as they were taken on my phone so movement was not appreciated lol)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! (Try putting some mood music on for them... maybe some Barry White? Lol).

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

haha i was thinking perhaps "lets get it on"
or maybe they they prefer something more modern like "when love takes over" lol

I shall certainly keep things updated if anything happens


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I used some slate from a piece of driftwood(busted it to fit my planting needs) and laid the pieces at substrate level just a smidge above it and I had 3 spawns on it in the past two weeks.

I have some red slate in there and they stay clear of it. I did catch them on my angel/discus spawning slates too. Im not sure if my BR's or GBR's look best in spawn, im leaning towards the BR's

Good Luck with them and future spawns.

If you can get them in their own tank with that rock a small heater and sponge filter you WILL have babies to peddle lol. We breed, GR's GBR's BR's and EBR's as well as other dwarf cichlids in my fish group and 15-20g tank(longs) with a small heater, stone and sponge we supply the chicagoland area quite well. Rams are hard to take care of for anyone who breeds them, the slightest fluctuation in water parameters will shut them right off and they will consume fry,wigglers and/or eggs.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

This was the best rock I could find out of several stores i tried. I did want slate but finding it seemed to prove hard but the store i got this had this particular one or lighter (white veined) rocks. So picked the darkest i could get my hands on. I am planning on getting a 25+gl tank at some point when money permits me to lol. My current one is 33gl i believe

I already have a sponge filter ready that is currently being used in a 10 gl tank for some guppies who are dropping fry. As with anything all the setups and preparation take time lol


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

So this is an update im most excited about.
The two rams had certainly paired and have spent days inseparable. So tonight i go to work not even thinking anything (apart from my new addition of a 25gl tank lol)

Well i get in to eat some dinner but quickly check the tank and was looking for my two rams as they weren't on top of the red rock like normal. However i find them close by i white black granite rock that is part of a circle crop around my red rock surrounded by plants. 

Anyway to the point they have spawned on the granite rock and guarding it like theres no tomorrow. I never even expected it and im gutted i missed the spawning 

I have a pic i took on my phone which i will upload soon

Actually excited about this one (even though im aware first spawnings can have high failure)

But still my rams have finally spawned after 3 months of my trying to form a breeding pair *w3 :fish5:


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Those pics show the area they have chosen as well as them guarding with their lives lol.


First observation is their colours have intensified particularly the black markings. They look amazing right now


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is so awesome! (Sorry you missed it and sorry they didn't use your new rock.... maybe next time). But that's so great! I don't know much about these fish - are the babies safe once they hatch or will the parents try to eat them? Are you gonna keep 'em all or sell some?

Very excited for you! (You should turn this into a journal with pics and updates at every stage!)


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

The parents look after the fry until the point they spawn again. Once hatched the parents scoop the fry up in their mouths and move them to a depression in the substrate they pre-make before hatching. They stay guard at all times and tend to pick up any fry that wonder to far from the depression and take them back. But once they start spawning again they tend to ignore or sometimes eat the previous fry depending on conditions

I will definitely be keeping things updated on here with every stage i see happening with as any pics as is possible (unfortunately the location they chose is hidden at an angle the camera can barely see.)


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

A quick update on the first spawning of the pair. Its now just reaching approx 64 hours since the pair fertilised the first spawn (as far as research has shown eggs can hatch between 60-72 hours). Just had a look and the eggs are now changing colours with a dark streak showing they are ready to hatch at any point today. So keeping a close eye on them and hopefully won't miss it


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

The eggs hatched  *w3

The parents made a little depression in between gravel and sand and made that their first home. The fry look so weird and freaky yet so cute lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

ics:


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

haha i know im trying to get a pic but cos they are so small its proving very hard to capture them on camera. I shall try though


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

so pictures didnt work but i quickly put this together

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jH5OfoNf0iY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome, didn't look like the parents were to happy about you getting all close to the fry.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's sooo cool! Try to get pics/vids each time you notice the babies growing! (This is turning out to be a great journal!)


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Thanks ill try and update as much as i can with the progression of the fry


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Another update the rams moved the fry today to a new depression. They are already making several more depressions as I write this its quite intriguing watching them scoop the sand up in their mouths then spit it out making mounds every where lol

This is the frys current home, no doubt they will be moved by the morning


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

AHHH! They are so teeny tiny and cute! (I wonder why the parents keep moving them? Is it a safety thing? Like, in the wild it would help keep the babies safer from predators if they are never in one place for to long?)


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Yeah its really cute how small they are and the parents are super protective not letting anything get within 10inches lol. Not really sure why they do it but they are making a right mess


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

seeing as holly has liked watching so far lol, i thought i'd do an update. The fry have been going well not sure how many i have still as they are so tiny and always in depressions. This update shows the mother making yet another depression (probably the 10th they've made). I tried to get a shot of the fry but the depression they are in is pretty deep and central in the tank so it was a no camera angle zone lol.

Anyway the camera work is a bit to be desired as the ram was well aware i was there so kept stopping to investigate. But it was intriguing to watch as she took gravel and spat them out and mouthfuls of sand. Even though the fry weren't near there she was just as protective off that depression as she is over the one with fry in it.

Anyway enjoy

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YQfnYkPeuSQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok I want some rams.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

What's made this decision?

Im so glad i bought these guys i wouldnt have unless the guy at the store had recommended them to me. Even before this fry stage they have continually showed so much character i can spend hours just watching them, let alone any of my other fish. Their spawning process including rearing fry has just been the most intriguing thing to watch and i spend hours just staring as they protect and 'dig'. Definitely a recommended cichlid lol


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That. Was. Adorable! I LOVED how she would move the gravel piece by piece, (and then there would be some sand spray every once in a while, lol). So, while she is digging, the dad is watching the fry on the other side of the tank?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Yeah the dad kept watch and dug for 5minutes then swapped back. Within half hour of this being posted they moved the fry to the new spot and i missed it lol.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

So my latest update. The fry have now become free swimming, 6 days of being wrigglers to free swimming at last. They started swimming about 9 hours ago. The parents are just as protective if one strays away from the depression they pick them up in their mouths and spit them back with the others (so when watching dont think they're eating them lol)

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IsR6Qluyqe8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Lastly i'd like to thank anyone who has been following the progress of this spawn. I shall update if anything happens (size or a new spawn). But i was tempted to put one long feature video together to show from eggs to now using different clips from previous videos all into one. Anyone interested in seeing that?? lol


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cute! There are so many of them! Can't wait to see more pics/vids of when the grow!

Few questions:

1. What age will the parents let them go?
2. Do you have to feed them liquid fry food? (Do you just release it into the water?)
3. Will the parents just have spawn after spawn? (Is this healthy for them?)
4. How do you tell the parents apart? (I've been trying..... does the male have more red on the tips of the fins?)


Thanks for the video!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I didnt realise how many there were lol

In answer to your questions:

1. They will look after them until they are ready to spawn again which could be anything from 2 weeks after each spawn.

2. You can feed them liquid, or baby brine shrimp or crushed flake, its a trial and error with feeding the fry really

3. Once a pair has been made the pair will keep spawning from anything as low as 2 weeks from the last spawn its healthy for the pairs bond to do this. (bolivian rams tend to be monogamous and stick with one partner for life)

4. Sexing bolivian rams can be extremely hard, it can be established with some factors such as the sex duct underneath (although sometimes tricky to tell the difference lol) also males tend to have a extend red point on their tails. Females tend to be stockier and smaller as males are thinner and bigger (very hard to to tell). But it is is extremely hard to tell them apart sometimes although only this pair can i see the differences


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

They are so awesome, so curious and man do they hawkeye you when your close to the tank where the fry are.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

They are so much more aware of you when they have fry. But even without fry they follow you around the room and if you go by the tank they gather to stare you out (simply cos they think they are going to be fed if i stay there long enough lol)


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

My fatty fatness of a Bumble Bee African Cichlid stares me down, but the rest vanish like ghosts then slowly reappear until I make rappid movements and they vanish again.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Haha mine vanish if i have a camera lol. but they dont mind me vacuuming or anything around they still stare at me.

On a side note i knew bolivian rams were sensitive to water params and needed extremely frequent chages, but i never realised just how much. As a result ive lost approx 75% of my first spawning since free swimming and have approx 10 fry left . At least it is a lesson learnt for the next spawn


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awwww,such good parents!Id love to see a progression video.Poor couple have their mouths full,lol.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Well i just got in from work to find that unfortunately this time round the parents lost all their fry (mostly down to my doing not realising the sensitivity to nitrates the fry have). Hopefully they will spawn again and this time i am more aware what to look for. Although was a nice experience just to learn how good of parents they actually can be.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear.Its always sad to lose fry.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Yeah its not a nice feeling but I dont think i was prepared in the short term anyway so has given me some time to get everything i need for a next spawn


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bol, seeing your updates made me want some rams. And sorry to hear you lost all the fry, but best thing is there will be a next time!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

You should they are so great and i just love their different personalities. Alot of people dismiss them for different reasons, one being bad parents but they are so the opposite from this experience


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> My fatty fatness of a Bumble Bee African Cichlid


 Hahahahaha! Fatty fatness! (Too cute!)

And Boleram, I'm sooo sorry you lost all those babies! That's so sad! Hopefully the parents will spawn again soon!

I love how you guys are talking about your fish giving you the stare down. That's hilarious!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Seriously they do they just dont take their inquisitive eyes of me you can just see behind all that blackness them saying feed me feed me feed me now you fool lol. And other times all four of them do it together and its like gimme food now or im gonna jump outta this tank and fish slap you *r2


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahahaha, "feed me now you fool." That's hilarious!

In high school I had a white Betta who used to "follow me". If I went to one side of the room, he'd flutter his little fins and swim to that side of the tank and stare at me. I'd go to the other side and he'd flutter there. I'd duck down beneath his tank, and he'd go to the bottom, I'd stand in front and he'd come to the middle. The whole time he stared, looking at me like, "Yeah, that's right! I'm watchin' you!" It was hilarious!

P.S. I LOVE you signature!! (I sing that *all the time*, then my husband chimes in.... and then I sing the loud part when Dory is like "WHAT DO WE DO? WE SWIIIIIM! SWIIIIIM!" And my husband just looks at me like I'm crazy, lol).


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Haha i love fish like that it just makes things such much more funnier and interesting. the best thing is my tank is at the end of my bed, and when they are in the mood they follow every slight movement and if i stand up they kinda nod there heads as if to say "alright boys lets get him" lol, the closer i get the nearer to the top they get or closer to the glass.

I swear one the other day thought he was the other side in the glass cos he went all happy then turned around done some weird jiggle as if to say bye bye and them swam straight into the glass, poor guy lol


I was reading something that made me think of it and was like i soooo have to put that as my signature lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Fish are great but I like my furries as well. Cracked me up when I found out a common reference name for Ferrets is "Carpet Sharks".


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alot of people dont realize the personalities of fish.Mine all dance for food,and sulk if they dont get what they want.

Mike,My fav furry is Mayhem,my fat cat.I picked her up yesterday and she lays in my arm upside down.I can do anything to her,its awesome.But anyways I had her upside down,one hand supporting her lard butt and the other her shoulders,and I kinda jiggled her a little.Funny as hell.Her belly jiggled like Jello,lolIma get a video one day.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Our cats are hilarious! Better than watching t.v.!!!!! Such spazes!!

But fish with personality make me laugh, because you wouldn't think a fish would have one, lol!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolutly,Holly!I love my kitty,but I love my fish too.I bet if they could talk or even if we were fish whisperers,we would be shocked at what they would say.Wonder if they call us the "dry ones"?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's my fatty.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cute fish!

Lol, "dry ones". Probably something like that. Or maybe, "the food bringers", lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Many female egg layers will get a big belly.Sometimes they can get over eggy,or egg bound.


----------



## braindoc77 (May 30, 2011)

Did I see a Cory go by a couple of times? How many do you have in there, and did the Rams tolerate them ok? I would think their tendency to bumble all over the place would get them into trouble with Mom and Dad. 

Also, do you know if the Rams eat shrimp?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

braindoc77 said:


> Did I see a Cory go by a couple of times? How many do you have in there, and did the Rams tolerate them ok? I would think their tendency to bumble all over the place would get them into trouble with Mom and Dad.
> 
> Also, do you know if the Rams eat shrimp?


No they get on absolutely great actually. They seem to help each other out. The rams sometimes follow them around and pick up any of the corys left over food its quite to watch when they start following each other. Ive not seen one problem even the corys learnt not to get to close to the parents once they spawned and didnt even attempt to eat the eggs or fry which i was shocked about to be fair.

Ive heard rams may try and eat shrimp ive not tried though. Ive been contemplating trying it out though


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Just found out rams tend to leave shrimp alone lol. I got some cherry shrimp and trialled and at first they thought they were live food but the shrimp were to fast. After 20minutes they gave up and are fine now


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

UGH! I was JUST at the LFS and saw some Bolivian Rams! I asked the guy if they would be ok with my RCS and he laughed and said no, they are basically a Cichlid and will make a meal out of them! Either you've got docile rams or the guy doesn't know what he's talking about! 

I had asked about getting a male and female Honey Gourami and all the LFS people (I've called a few) have said they will be fine with the RCS and should chase but not eat the Chili rasboras.... but people I've talked to have said both, that they will eat everything, and then that they will eat just fish food..... ugh! (Who do I believe?!) So now I wonder, am I safer getting some bolivian rams or honey gouramis? So many options, lol.

Do German Rams chase and eat smaller fish? (I've read bolivians are more agressive and germans are more docile.... the fish, not the people, LOL!!!) (Have you noticed this anyway?) And, besides frozen food, will they eat both veggie flakes and protein based flakes? (Didn't know if they needed their own special food.)

I was excited to see the rams and know what they were though! I was telling my husband, "look! those are the fish in that video/picture thread I've been watching!" He was like, "the ones that were guarding the babies?" See, he's paying attention, lol!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Is your tank planted, with things like cabomba, not only do the shrimp love it but provides excellent shelter for them if your rams were *active*, they tend to leave anything alone to be honest and keep to their own sections of the tank. Mine dont bother anything even the cories (which again alot of people say are not compatible) and my pearl danios which are active swimmers which rams supposedly do not like but again are fine. They've never even attempted to chase my tetras, which were tiny when the rams first went into the tank. 

But as long as you have bushy types of plants like cabomba the shrimp will have no problem with them and if needed will use it as a safe resting place (mine do it anyway lol).


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I was excited to see the rams and know what they were though! I was telling my husband, "look! those are the fish in that video/picture thread I've been watching!" He was like, "the ones that were guarding the babies?" See, he's paying attention, lol!


Regarding the rams they still are together and dont leave each other which is a good sign of course. 
In terms of diet, online info says they are particular eaters, where as my experience they will eat anything given to them, flakes, algae wafers, live food, frozen, pellets. They are right scavengers and even eat left overs on the gravel

Ive heard the german rams can be extremely fragile to changes in water params, and can be hit and miss whether they are docile are not (some say they can be more aggressive than the bolivian others say different) the only signs of aggression i have seen was when they was protecting their spawn but was only chasing never any real damage


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm... lots of info'! Thanks! (I keep getting told that a pair of Honey Gouramis and 2 pairs of Feather Fin Rainbows would be good too.... so many choices, lol.)

Glad to hear your rams are still together though. (Maybe they were mourning the loss of their babies and are now getting ready for more, lol.)


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Theres always so many choices lol its quite frustrating =/. I do hope they will spawn again and this time i should be more prepared


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have RAMS! 2 Bolivian and 4 blue, tiny ones they will need to grow some I think before they pair up. Thank you Rob and all over RAM keepers for peeking my interest in these fish.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Wooh  Do you know whether you managed to get female and males (so hard to tell when they are still young) Let me know if ya need any information or what nots about the bolivians


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's pictures of two of them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats' on the new Rams!!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Those blue rams are gorgeous


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks don't mean to thread jack this thread started my want for them and now I have them. So I'm gona thread jack all I want. Here's a link to more pictures.

Rams pictures by mec102778 - Photobucket


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Haha its alright, nice to see other people getting rams actually and until my pair do anything theres not much i can post in here lol. The bolivian in the first pic looks awesome the red is really stunning in it


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken I should have 2 - blue and 4 bolivian. One escaped from the bag into the garbage disposal, and instead of turning on the light like I wanted to I turned on the disposal. horrible day, when add in the other mino tank issues.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> If I'm not mistaken I should have 2 - blue and 4 bolivian. One escaped from the bag into the garbage disposal, *and instead of turning on the light like I wanted to I turned on the disposal*. horrible day, when add in the other mino tank issues.


OMG Horrible images ugh that would piss me off, sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

ive just taken a look at your 10 photos, i can identify one definite bolivian, however some look like royal/blue rams The royals and bolivian usually sold as the same. But the blue around the mouth is not that of the bolivian (that i know of anyway). Hmm im actually stumped. But i really cant see the 4 bolivians only 2 at most lol. It just might be the pictures though


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

yes it did, I wanted 4 total 2 blue 2 bolivian male and female. Very distraught. but i also got some new plants banana plants and some other floating plant.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

bolram said:


> ive just taken a look at your 10 photos, i can identify one definite bolivian, however some look like royal/blue rams The royals and bolivian usually sold as the same. But the blue around the mouth is not that of the bolivian (that i know of anyway). Hmm im actually stumped. But i really cant see the 4 bolivians only 2 at most lol. It just might be the pictures though


It could be the other way around 4 blues 2 bolivians. they did have them all mostly in the same tanks.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

yeah i think it would be, the blue in bolivians tends to stay in the fins/tail. But the blue rams are gorgeous, im tempted to get some for my other tank after seeing these pics haha


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awww! That's sooo sad! (At least it was quick!)

Is that a Dwarf Gourami I see? Does it pick on any of the other fish? (Do you have shrimp in there? If so, does it pick on them?)


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I have dwarf gourami in the same tank as my rams  In that tank i also have 6 cherry shrimp who have decided to call behind the filter 'home' lol. But ive never seen the gourami even try bothering them even when the shrimp are nosing around the tank or in the gourami resting spots


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! Good to know. (Most likely getting some Honey Gourami for the 36g.) And I've got some Black Diamond shrimp, which are more expensive than my Cherry shrimp, so I would be super mad if the gouramis made a meal out of them! LOVE the colouring of the Dwarf Gourami though....... hmmm... decisions, decisions, lol.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Yeah i know the feeling, i was sceptical whether to get the shrimp or not because of the rams and gourami. But as with anything just need to keep an eye on them to make sure nothing happens. The dwarfs are amazing in colouration, but i also like the look of the honey gourami as well


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I got two of these as well my neice wanted them while we were at the store.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

he is pwetty lol. About time you planted those plants


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL. Yeah they willl be planted tonight I hope. Well as much as I can get done after work before the wife get's mad.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Thats the beauty of living at home still, my two tanks are in my room so i control what happens with them and at my own leisurely time.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeahwell I'm just about wall to wall tanks in my livingroom at the moment. Just can't seem to get rid of the couple extras I have.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Hmm ok maybe that is a bit bad then lol.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

2x10G, 1x30B, 1x37-T, 1x37G, 1x100G, 1x125G, 1x50G all in the living room.

1x20-T bedroom
1x40B childs bedroom


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does it count by total number of things holding water or gallonage?I cant have tanks everywhere this time,which is ok,because now I can focus on upgrading the ones I have.Here is my side of the office:

Cant tell from the pic(bright lights,haha)but its wall to wall.You can kinda see my betta containers too.Please excuse the lack of opacity,its from scrubbing them.
I have a 25 and 29 gallon,then the betta barracks consisting of 13 containers(its a PITA to do daily WCs)in here.i have a three gallon not setup and a ten gallon,not set up.Then in the living room I have a three gallon and a five gallon.

So my solution,when you run out of horizontal space,build up.

BTW,The gourami is a very handsome fellow!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bev that's an awesome setup. I'm moving in when my wife kicks me out.

Yeah if I could have the basement (roommate currrently calls his bedroom) I would build up for sure.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks,it keeps me busy.I dont get much work done though as they are all beside me.

come on,lol.No Ive been trying to get someone to move in across from me,lol.Someone with tanks so I can trade,haha.If you get kicked out,its a steal of a deal!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm there then. And yeah nah I don't see how you get any work done being able to just glance over at the tanks.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I get distracted from the t.v. by the tanks that are to the right of the room and my husband rolls his eyes and is like, "stop looking at the tanks!" Lol, he keeps thinking I'm looking over at him and he gets all freaked out wondering why I keep looking at him, then he realizes I'm looking at the tanks.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL Holly.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Blush* I like my tanks, lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,At least I know Im not alone.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

So we may have went a little bit of topic on here lol *r2


Anyway I have some good news at last the rams have spawned again finally, has taken a while but they have done it


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yaaaaay! I was wondering if they had spawned yet! So exciting!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Ive been waiting and checking every day, had a clack out on the tanks today and went to work and turned the lights on when i got in to find that


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

They still won't use the red stone you got them, lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

how cool,congrats!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

haha i know they hang around it an spawn on anything around it but actually wont use the rock itself


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

So the eggs turned into little wrigglers today and already both parents are on the case being extra protective. I can honestly say they seem to be more focused this time around and saw fanning of the eggs which i hadnt seen the first time around.

Ill put pictures below in a second


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Picture 1 taken a matter of hours before the eggs 'hatched'










It doesnt look to clear but it really does depict exactly how it looked, the eggs if you look carefully have changed from the light brown/beige to a beige with a very dark brown stripe down the middle. This signified the eggs fry were starting to break through the egg.



Picture 2 shows the first depression right by the rock the eggs were on behind a plant (the fry are so small its hard to see but its the slight fuzz underneath the branch of the plant)











Picture 3 Shows one of the parents guarding the wrigglers depression











Picture 4 shows the mess my rams make when making new depressions (quite literally sprays of the seclusion area sand everywhere) 











Picture 5 shows the new area the parents moved the wrigglers to (this you can barely see anything) the purpose of this photo is to show just how small these fry are even laying on top of the gravel you just can barely see them (the fry are in the white stone area that has the one random red stone in the middle and also just a couple stones back you can see a group of the fry more clearly its the browny sort of fuzz)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's so cool! Congrats on the new babies! Keep the journal coming!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

You know me i shall definitely be keeping the progress updated and once they move the fry closer again i'll try and get some more photos


----------



## Jared EX (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new rams, I'm trying to set up a pair, but am having trouble finding females. I had a question though, what other fish do you have in the tank, have the parents caused any injuries to them?


----------

